# Keeping ducks



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, i've just bought 3 Indian Runner Ducklings, don't know the sex yet but my sisters boyfriends step dad (lol) has basically just told me that you are not allowed to keep male ducks in a residential area? Just wanting to know if there is any truth to this? Thanks


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*drakes*

think he's got confused with cockerels lol. 
Drakes make a lot less noise than ducks!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

You can keep any poultry in any area unless it upsets someone. As the last poster said drakes are considerably quieter anyway. But it's all a load of nonsense about not being allowed to keep cockerels and such as most councils don't legislate against it and if any do there is a piece of legislation somewhere which states that any poultry can be kept at any privately owned property.


----------

